# U.S. tax filing software for nonresidents?



## byline

Question: Is there any good, reliable software (online, CDs, whatever) that nonresidents can use to file their U.S. tax returns? When I search online, I don't see anything like that ... but maybe I'm not using the correct search terms. The closest thing I found is Bright!Tax, which I'm not even sure is an e-filing system.


----------



## BBCWatcher

You can try the free ones first: TaxAct.com and TaxSlayer.com. Whether you can file electronically or not depends on a number of factors. If you cannot e-file for whatever reason, TaxAct (and probably also TaxSlayer) will let you print out the completed forms for postal transmission to the IRS. That works fine.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Just a quick clarification - if you are a US citizen living overseas, you file the regular old 1040 plus other forms just like you were back in the States. US citizens never file a "non-resident" return. 

This is the latest publication out of the IRS Paris office regarding which software packages will work for overseas taxpayers: http://photos.state.gov/libraries/france/5/irs/efiling.pdf

There is also the IRS Free e-filing portal, but only the programs indicated in the list I cited will work for overseas taxpayers. Going through the free-file providers on the IRS site, there are a number of "other" restrictions - either age, availability of the necessary forms, or other considerations. (Several of the Free-file providers will e-file your Federal form for free, but only if you pay for the appropriate State filing. Overseas taxpayers usually don't have a state filing to do, so that lets out a whole bunch of the Free File sites.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## byline

Thanks for the replies, everyone! It's funny, because when I was living in the States my situation was so simple, and my income so low, that I filed the 1040EZ form. Even though my income is still quite low (much lower than in the States, in fact), I guess the EZ form is not an option.

Bev, I went to that Free File link contained in the "United States Taxpayers Living Abroad" publication you cited. Very helpful, and thank you! But a line posted at the top of the Free File page makes me wonder: "You can use Free File through October 15, 2015." Does that mean it's going to be discontinued after that ... or just updated?


----------



## BBCWatcher

If you file for an extension (IRS Form 4868), the due date is October 15. After that tax year 2014 returns are certainly late. Free File shuts down after that date to get ready for the next tax year.


----------



## Bevdeforges

The Free File thing is limited to the current year's filings, so yes, they'll close out this year's program in October, 2015. To file prior years' returns, you normally have to buy the prior year's software - which is where it's handy to know that TaxAct seems to be the cheapest on that score. But if you find a software you like and you have to back file, it could be well worth it to pay a little more to have the software you're comfortable with.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## byline

OK, to recap: Those filing services are always going to be there; some may come or go, but it looks like there will always be _somebody_ out there providing this service. And the Free File page is simply going to update from one filing year to the next.

Fortunately I'm not in a position where I have to backfile; I took care of that back in 2011 when I had my "Oh my God!" moment. My 2014 tax returns are already underway this year, with a preparer helping me to file them. So now I'm looking to go a less expensive, more hands-on route next year. Thanks for helping to guide me in that direction!


----------



## BBCWatcher

Moreover, TaxAct.com and TaxSlayer.com are two tax preparation software providers -- there may be others -- that provide their base level products for free to everybody, regardless of income level, _as long as you access their Web sites directly_, not through the IRS's Free File Web site. For many/most people their base level offerings are perfectly adequate, though of course those vendors hope you'll see value in buying their paid tiers of service (or want to buy their past tax years -- they only provide free service for the current tax year).

Said another way, the IRS's Free File Web site is one list, and it probably represents a complete list of tax preparation software vendors offering free service (for those with incomes of $60K and below). But the links available at the IRS's Web site are not, in at least two cases (TaxAct and TaxSlayer), the _best_, most universally free offers available. For the best offers for those two particular vendors, with no $60K income limit, you have to go directly to their Web sites. (I believe those vendors also handle state forms, if relevant.)

The IRS also has a "free file fillable forms" Web site. That provides "lightly automated" forms, as the name suggests, and it's free for everybody, including those with incomes above $60K. It's not my favorite -- the interview-style tax preparation software is easier for most people -- but it's another option.

So what's going on? As background, the IRS negotiated with tax preparation software vendors and said, "Hey, can we list you all as providing your base level of service free of charge for the current tax year to filers below a certain income level who may not be able to afford tax preparation assistance?" And they said yes, and the IRS offers that list as a public service, with certain minimum standards for vendors to participate. (An upsell pitch is still allowed, though perhaps with IRS limits.) It turns out, though, that two vendors (and perhaps others) are willing to be more generous, and make a more broadly free offer, just as long as you approach them directly so they can make their upselling pitch perhaps in a different way. Then you're still free to accept or reject the upselling.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Just one further caveat on the IRS FreeFile sites:

Be very sure to check the conditions for free filing. Besides the income limit (usually, but not always, $60,000), there may be age limits (for some reason, several sites will not free file for those over age 52) and several of the sites will free file your federal return, but only if you file a paid state return through them, also.

For those living outside the US, stick to the preparers listed in the notice I linked to upthread a bit. There are other problems with some of the online or software filers that crop up for overseas residents.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## byline

Thanks, Bev. Hmmm, an age limit? I may not qualify for some of them, then. Guess I'll have to give them all a look.


----------

